# IGF LR3 Basics



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

How's it going, fellas.

Interested in trying IGF. Howevers, despite sifting through some of the threads on the MR forum here, still unsure about a few things.....

What would a typical IGF cycle look like, in terms of how regular IGF is administered, what kind of doses, length of cycle. etc. Now in the recent article Hacksii posted, there's a segment that says ''...Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form, which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!!'', but then there's people on here that have used pre-dilluted, it seems.

Taking Muscle Research's products for our example (well, they are offering 40% off right now!), how much would I need for a regular cycle? Does this need to be stored specially?

Nice one, all help appreciated.

C


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

A copy and paste job from a post of Hackski

*The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3 IGF-1 is the effective dosage. The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy with the results, and in fact several top bodybuilders use the 20mcg/day dosage and are pleased with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneously and injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training.*

I

So i would just start @20mcg ED then up it as needed when the pumps/gains are not as visible as you will prob need to if u run it for 50 days

for more info

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/15396-cool-article-igf-1-lr3.html?highlight=igf


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i would start at 20mg then up it by about 10 each time the pumps subside abit


----------



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

i personally prefer the lyophilized form but people have used the pre-diluted form with success.it's diluted with acetic acid which does not degrade the igf.

the common dosage is between 50-100mcg everyday. some choose to inject once a day some prefer twice a day spread apart.i prefer to just inject PWO or in the morning on non workout days.

some use it 25 days on 25 days of others have used it for 50 days then took time of


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone got a link to that site where you can order it from? interested in the cost as a local source is knocking it out at what seems to be an inhumane price lol


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally found that 60mcg ED was better for me.

Some users go as high as 120mcg ED, but I stuck to 60mcg ED as I was getting the results I wanted.

If reconstituted in acetic acid, a cool dry place for storage under 18 degrees celcius should be fine.

I personally have used both lyophilized and pre-reconstituted LR3 IGF-1.

I did not notice any difference.

I used it for 50 days. That is a typical cycle.

Your supposed to site inject the muscle you were working out PWO with a slin pin for localised growth.

But I don't beleive that IGF-1 LR3 can give localised growth as the half life is too long.


----------



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

just click on the muscle research banner ad


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGF-1 recepters start to close down around the 50 day mark so any length od cycle up to this duration is good i go with 4 weeks on 4 weeks off and works fine with me.

This last cycle i went to 100mcg ed 40 at breakfast 60PWO but i would always advise a new IGF user to start on 40mcg.

I have used both the pre-mixed and un-mixed versions and again i cannot tell the diffrence the pre-mixed from MR is very good quality.

Tkd the thing with localised growth which IGF does do is down to the fact that after training all of your IGF receptors are wide open when you jab the IGF into the bicpe say after training them it will go to the IGF receptors in the biceps first but not soley hence the localised growth any one who has seen the size of both my shoulders and arms lately can attest to this i am sure TinyTom will agree...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> IGF-1 recepters start to close down around the 50 day mark so any length od cycle up to this duration is good i go with 4 weeks on 4 weeks off and works fine with me.
> 
> This last cycle i went to 100mcg ed 40 at breakfast 60PWO but i would always advise a new IGF user to start on 40mcg.
> 
> ...


Bigger Guns! Im getting some and thats all there is to it!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

So using Muscle Research's products as an example, how many vials would I need for a cycle if each bottle is 1mg/ml?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

1000mcg per 1mg of 1ml

I am taking 50mcg a day and I am on my second bottle.

This is my second cycle of IGF-1 (4 bottles total) and 90% I shot in my right bicep do to a bicep tear, I really dont notice any localised effects, some say that but it is active in the body for like 30 hours or more so I just dont see this being active in one spot for 30 hours.

So, one bottle @ 50mcg would be 20 days, 25 days @ 40mcg

I dont see doing any less than 40 TBH.


----------



## kahkisparky (Feb 26, 2005)

anyone got opinions on EOD, E3D and E4D dosing?? Just been reading bout it at AM. Very interesting!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, nice one, so I could get two bottles and run either 40mcgs for 50 days, or 50mcgs for 40.

I've started a T3/Clen/Carb Cycle cut this week. I'm thinking of running the IGF at the end of this, in 4-6 weeks time or so. My idea being that the presence of the IGF will help to recover my strength quicker from the diet, and enhance the cut. Am I thinking on the right lines? How effective have other people found IGF?

Also, how are you supposed to measure out 40/50mcgs? I guess that's not done in your regular 2ml syringe from the exchange?

Thanks for your patience,

C


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Slin needle, it is the second line from the bottom. That would be the smaller marks.

Second line is 40mcg, I do 50 and it is between the second and third lines (in between).

I noticed it was harder to lose weight while on IGF-1 when dieting but then again I do think it helps keep muscle when dieting.

I dont think there is any real way of taking it to be the most correct.

But if you are taking T3 then I would add something in there to avoid catabolism, dieting using T3 can amount to some muscle loss.

Maybe you should run the IGF and T3 together.

If it is low dose like 25mcg then this might be ok for T3 but it has catabolic effects, meaning some muscle will be lost.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

One step ahead of you - Sust and Deca, and I'll add 50mg Anadrol when I reach the highest T3 dose.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i dont think id add the anadrol mate if your cutting you might be better off with tbol theres no bloat with that!

or even some prop!!

just a thought!


----------



## Mr New User (Jul 19, 2006)

I am a new user to this web site and service so im not sure If im asking the correct questions in the rite place or not ??? But here gose, I have been working out for about a year on and off and have come to a stage where I have a good routien going with diet, training and sleep. I have been sold some Roids Trebolone, Dianabol 50 and Anomass 400 all made by a company called PHARMINEX.Please view the pics.

Questions:

1 How do I tell if they are real ? They person I got them from is a personal friend but you can never be to sure ?

2 I have been advised to take 2ml of the Anomass 400 once a week and 1 ml of each of the other every 3 days, is this correct ???

3 I have been told to inject into diffrent parts of my body. I have only ever injected before into my glut and dont feel confident injecting into other parts. Do I have to do this o can it be done into my Glut and can they be mixed into the same barrel like suss and decka ???

Answers on a postcard please erm how do i upload the pics I have taken ???


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

start a new thread in the steroid section mate youll get your answers this is someone elses thread bro!! 



Mr New User said:


> I am a new user to this web site and service so im not sure If im asking the correct questions in the rite place or not ??? But here gose, I have been working out for about a year on and off and have come to a stage where I have a good routien going with diet, training and sleep. I have been sold some Roids Trebolone, Dianabol 50 and Anomass 400 all made by a company called PHARMINEX.Please view the pics.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Unc, I know what you're saying about water bloat, but as soon as I stop the Anadrol I'll lose the retention. I only tend to notice it in my face, too.

Also, will one cycle of IGF be enough, or is this something you need to run on-off-on-off for a set time?

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hey Unc, I know what you're saying about water bloat, but as soon as I stop the Anadrol I'll lose the retention. I only tend to notice it in my face, too.
> 
> Also, will one cycle of IGF be enough, or is this something you need to run on-off-on-off for a set time?
> 
> Thanks


I think you will need more than one bottle of the IGF-1.

I hear up to 50 day cycles are ok.

You can run it during the cycle to take advantage of hyperplasia or take it during PCT to avoid catabolism while your test levels are comming back online.

I say either way but maybe during the cycle (gear) would be best.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I got nothing from 50mcgs a day but 100 was like rocket fuel. Always did it about 15 mins before my carbs at breakfast. As for s.c. inj I would disagree and say always go i.m. If you do go s.c. it can leave little lumps so would advise against it.

Never used the MR stuff but the omega was good to go in the pre mixed form.

James


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

> not soley hence the localised growth any one who has seen the size of both my shoulders and arms lately can attest to this


I can attest to the size of Paul he's built like a mini tank with incredible thickness in the torso. He is also one of the most knowledge and approachable guys in the sport. It was a real pleasure to meet you at John's gym Paul and thanks for the chat. :beer:

Regards

Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate and thanks for the props...

The problem with all the information about IGF is that most of the studies are not carried out on Bodybuilders...

i would suggest those that are wanting to use this product should look for real time experiances from bodybuilders...

as Supercell has said he got nothing from 50mcg's ed but then got loads from 100mcg's does this mean everyone should start on 100mcg's ed...hell no..

i would always say for someone to start on 40 - 50mcgs ed and build up from their dependant on results...

i have tried both the pre-mixed and powdered IGF out on the market and had very good results from both...


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i think dosages differ from person to person....

i started on 60mcg a day pwo for the 1st week and a bit and got nothing so ive upped to 100mcg and still i am not feeling anything but it has only been 3 days so i am going to give it another week before i up to 120mcg. i havent experianced any great pumps or noticed any change yet and ive been on it for about 2 weeks 

this is just an igf only cycle i like to try things on there own before i mix them in with other things to see what sort of gains i get 

Ben


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what make of IGF-1 are you using...?

it only takes me 3 days to notice the affects but i know of guys who don't notice anything for 7 - 10 days i am guessing that this is your first run on IGF if so then to use this high amount in my opinion is wrong...


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> what make of IGF-1 are you using...?
> 
> it only takes me 3 days to notice the affects but i know of guys who don't notice anything for 7 - 10 days i am guessing that this is your first run on IGF if so then to use this high amount in my opinion is wrong...


i am using the muscle research pre mixed stuff i havent noticed a thing just a bit of tiredness. i think ill stick to 100mcgs for now and see what happens ive been using it for 14days now though 

Ben


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

do u store it correctly? Have u used it pre workout to see if you are getting even more pumped?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> do u store it correctly? Have u used it pre workout to see if you are getting even more pumped?


its stored in my fridge, and i use it pre workout 30-40mins before i got to the gym or on none work out days in the morning i even do spot injections before i train.

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

When I was doing 80mcg (by accident thinking it was 40mcg) I noticed massive vains in my forearms.

I would get done with curls or dead lifts and the vains were impressive. I noticed this within days of starting it.

I should have my 4 bottles today so I will be going up to 100mcg to see what this does.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I started on 25mcg every day PWO on training days and at breakfast on non training days, after about a week I noticed I was looking a bit fuller and thicker. After talking with Paul Scarb, I've gone to 40 mcg and this has made marked difference, especially in my upper body thickness. I'm using Omega labs so can only comment on there product.

If your not seeing anything from 100 mcg from your first go I would be dubious to the quality of the product. I mean were do you go from there? 100 mcg on your second or third course maybe, but your first?

Next cycle I'll start on 40mcg and then go to 60mcg and note the effects, as with all things there comes a point of diminishing returns, that with any greater amount is it producing a greater net effect.

From all the reading I've been doing this is one drug where more is not always better.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Another question, s'il vous plais.....

If I bought some pre-diluted IGF now, how long could I store it in the fridge before it had to be used?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

if its mixed with AA u can stash it for 6 months+ easy


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one, cheers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Way longer than that, I think it is closer to a year.

If you go to the MR thread he has a graph somewhere and it is impressive how long it lasts.

That stuff is much hardier than HGH.


----------

